# IVF - Pains after Embryo Transfer



## Young (Mar 29, 2004)

Could somone advise please.
My wife had 2 Grade 1 eggs put back yesterday morning, however this morning she has had pains similar to period pains. Is this normal?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi, if the transfer was after an egg collection then the pains could be because the ovaries are settling down again but also because of the progesterone I am sure she is taking. They can mimic all the signs of a period. Very normal!

Ruth


----------



## Young (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank you for replying.
My wife had Egg collection on Monday and replaced yesterday.
First time IVF, so still quite worried.


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Young,

Let me just echo what Ruth has already said......its completely normal to have these types of gryping pains.

It can sometimes take a while for the ovaries to settle down from the EC and on top of that the cyclogest are evil  and give you horrible pains, I think its just to test us!!!! try not to give too much energy to analysing every little pain, itll drive you crazy, thats if youre not already there !!!

Can I say how touched I was to see a DH posting on here out of concern for his wife, well done you.....as someone who is also in her 2ww, lots of TLC is all she needs which by the sounds of it you are already doing brilliantly, good for you.....

If either of you would like more support theres plenty of us on the 2ww thread, we'd love for you to join us there, youre never alone....

Best of luck to you both....

Love Andrea


----------



## Young (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry to be a little dense... but where do we find the 2WW Thread?
Thank you for your reply...


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Not dense at all, takes a while to get a hang of it, just click on this link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html
and fingers crossed you will be transported there....

Andrea


----------



## Young (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank you once again...
Looked through the responses and it seems it's fairly common.
This puts our minds at rest.. For the time being !!
Good luck with your wait and here's hoping we can give each other good news very soon.

Denise & Matt


----------

